# Can I talk about a two-person collaboration in my USC Film Production app?



## nb1299 (Oct 6, 2021)

The prompt for the collaboration written piece asks us to "describe a project that you worked on with multiple collaborators that left you feeling proud and fulfilled." Are they strict with how many collaborators a project had? I have a project I'm very proud of and would like to talk about but I only collaborated on it with one other person (a filmmaker with impressive credits).

I, of course, have other projects I can discuss, but I'd just really like to include this one as it's a fun and interesting experience to describe.

Please let me know your thoughts!


----------

